# Cool air intake for Cruze Eco?



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

There are a ton of threads on this topic. Do a quick search and you will get all the answers you seek


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See my blog on this forum regarding the comparison between a cold air intake and short ram intake. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/blogs/xtremerevolution/

There will be a decent improvement in throttle response, as well as a small improvement in performance. Don't expect anything major; the mod is mostly for throttle response, sound, and engine bay cosmetics. Fuel economy may be improved slightly, but don't expect a whole lot. You will probably use more fuel out of the simple fun factor of being able to hear the turbo and blow-off valve at higher loads. 

I would recommend the Injen intake, as this can be run in both a CAI and SRI mode.


----------

